# a home rule-class city



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, nem értem ezt a mondatot: Murray is *a home rule-class city* in Calloway County, Kentucky, United States. Nem értem se a home jelzőt, se a rule-class jelzős szerkezetet. Ötlet? Köszi. Enco.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> Sziasztok, nem értem ezt a mondatot: Murray is *a home rule-class city* in Calloway County, Kentucky, United States. Nem értem se a home jelzőt, se a rule-class jelzős szerkezetet. Ötlet? Köszi. Enco.


Szia!

Ezeket a közigazgatási kifejezéseket én sem igazán értem, de az biztos, hogy a "home rule" egybetartozik. Én eddig Írország vonatkozásában találkoztam vele.

Amerikai kontextusban lásd itt:
home rule class - Wiktionary


----------



## Encolpius

Szia, most már értem.  Már egyszer találkoztam hasonlóval, hogy rossz a helyesírás a szerkezetben és márképpen kerestem. Vagyis *home rule * = autonóm, önkörmányzati, vagyis "Murray önkörmányzati osztályba sorolható város...." Enco.


----------

